# The Sinner - Netflix



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Anyone watching ? Woooooooft. I'm hooked. Lucky if I watch an hour of TV a day but this is different gravy.

Plus Jessica Biel is in it and for that alone, you should all be interested.

X


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Yeah the postman at work told me to get on it. Just downloaded it tonight.


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Another here watching it!


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

I finished it last night. Brilliant series and something for you to actually think about.


----------



## 350Chris (May 12, 2016)

I watched the first 3 and then my O/H watched the rest in one sitting when I was out....is it worth me investing the rest of the hours it will take to watch it?

The first 3 haven't grabbed me like Designated Survivor did (that is awesome if you haven't watched it!)


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

350Chris said:


> I watched the first 3 and then my O/H watched the rest in one sitting when I was out....is it worth me investing the rest of the hours it will take to watch it?
> 
> The first 3 haven't grabbed me like Designated Survivor did (that is awesome if you haven't watched it!)


Oh Yes. Watch the rest man. It gets goooooood.


----------



## DMcG (Oct 25, 2012)

Grommit said:


> Oh Yes. Watch the rest man. It gets goooooood.


Couldn't agree more a great series. Actually watched this with the other half, had to watch the punisher on my own!


----------



## weedougall78 (Nov 4, 2017)

My mum and sister watched this recently and were raving about it, I might try it at some point.

Gotta start The Punisher first, priorities and all that...


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

in need of a new series after watching the punisher so might give this a go


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

alfajim said:


> Yeah the postman at work told me to get on it. Just downloaded it tonight.


What about the film though?


----------



## Dazednconfused (Oct 10, 2017)

Yeah, I try to steer clear of Netflix series cos I don't want my life to get sucked away - BUT - made the mistake of clicking on The Sinner and was hooked - absolutely brilliant!! Watched it all in 2 days!


----------



## joe_con19 (Aug 1, 2015)

Gotta agree. Very addictive episodes haha impressed with it!


----------

